# Cambrian patrol 2010.  Info requested



## Xiang (21 Oct 2010)

Hey, I searched the forum for any 2010 info but couldn't find any.  Did Canada send a group of soldiers over this year?  If so, how did they do?   Does anyone have a web site showing who won what medals?  I heard Pakistan won a gold medal at the patrol this year.

Thanks


----------



## kkwd (21 Oct 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVh-EBUwlFo


----------



## Xiang (21 Oct 2010)

Yup, saw that already.  Do you have any info on who won the other gold medals, and what the other countries won in terms of silver and bronze?

Thanks.


----------



## Illegio (24 Oct 2010)

4 Rifles, R Coy, and a team from the Fusiliers won gold on our phase. AFAIK, there were two Canadian teams this year - a Reserve team from Ontario (the specific unit escapes me) that DNF'd, and my team from 2VP that won silver.

Edit: The second Canadian team was the Lincoln and Welland Regiment.


----------



## charette466 (12 Aug 2011)

I will be taking part in the Cambrian patrol 2011, I am asking of those who participated to post any tips and tricks they discovered when they participated. Anything from battle procedure prep , nav tips, stands they did and how as well as good places to go when in wales.


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 Aug 2011)

charette466 said:
			
		

> I will be taking part in the Cambrian patrol 2011, I am asking of those who participated to post any tips and tricks they discovered when they participated. Anything from battle procedure prep , nav tips, stands they did and how as well as good places to go when in wales.



Fitness has to be your #1 priority. Covering about 40 miles on foot with 60-70lbs of kit, through the Welsh mountains and weather, without much sleep, in a couple of days is beyond many people.


----------



## charette466 (12 Aug 2011)

I know its Wainwright and all and not much hills in the Edmonton river valley but fitness should to a certain extent be covered, 1x 25km+ march a week, did 55km Ex in 38H in Wx and well PT every morning for the whole morning. We are doing all we can on the PT side. We have been focusing on Hills these last few month now. Is fitness the big one? that's all i get from everyone that has done it, seems like stands, orders and debriefs isn't what people remember when i ask how they did & how they think it was. Is there anything else to do iot be as ready as someone can be?


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Aug 2011)

CP2011 said:
			
		

> I know its Wainwright and all and not much hills in the Edmonton river valley but fitness should to a certain extent be covered, 1x 25km+ march a week, did 55km Ex in 38H in Wx and well PT every morning for the whole morning. We are doing all we can on the PT side. We have been focusing on Hills these last few month now. Is fitness the big one? that's all i get from everyone that has done it, seems like stands, orders and debriefs isn't what people remember when i ask how they did & how they think it was. Is there anything else to do iot be as ready as someone can be?



You need to check out some of these clips as an example of what the British Army trains like. This is Wales: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZgFctn7e3g&feature=related

If you are not doing training like this on hills like this, you will likely have an unpleasant suprise... failure.

And here are the Links and Winks FYI: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZasPJ_XcRH8

Note that they did not complete the competition successfully in 2010.


----------



## charette466 (8 Sep 2011)

Thanks.
IOT prep for the hills of the Brecon Beacon, we went and hiked for 36h  (50km - elevation gain of +-2500ft) crazy trail with 80lbs + . Hopefully that gave us a good idea of how it will feel. the weather  was nothing like wales but we made sure our boots were wet the whole time. 

If anyone has any other tips or participated last year and want to give us the insight on Battle pro phase, stands and dbrief, id be greatly appreciated.


----------



## daftandbarmy (9 Sep 2011)

CP2011 said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> IOT prep for the hills of the Brecon Beacon, we went and hiked for 36h  (50km - elevation gain of +-2500ft) crazy trail with 80lbs + . Hopefully that gave us a good idea of how it will feel. the weather  was nothing like wales but we made sure our boots were wet the whole time.
> 
> If anyone has any other tips or participated last year and want to give us the insight on Battle pro phase, stands and dbrief, id be greatly appreciated.



This is a thread from the 2007 event when the 39CBG team won a Bronze. You might want to PM a couple of these folks for info. They change the events every year:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/67738/post-633621.html#msg633621


----------



## BurgessMarc1953 (30 Dec 2019)

Bit late - but 3 Royal Anglian achieved Gold that year! Was reminiscing and came across this...was in the team. Good times!


----------

